# Lost kayak paddle in Northgate



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

i looked but didn't see it. there is a big pile of wood in the corner at narrow falls i didn't climb down to poke around in the wood to see if was there.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for looking for it. I was able to recover the paddle on Sunday, surprisingly intact and still in great shape after a two week soak.


----------

